# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android/IOS]Заработок с помощью мобильного приложения

## Dmitriy0210

AdvertApp - это легкий заработок с помощью вашего смартфона. Все что нужно, это:
1. Перейти по этой ссылке.
2. Скачать приложение под свою систему.
3. Ввести код "3e9qg7" для получения 5 руб на свой счет.
4. Заходить раз в 1 день в течении 15 минут.
Заработать может даже школьник, присоединяйся.
Удачи в лёгком заработке. :)

----------

